
Bruce Sterling on death of "blogs" - phil
http://blog.wired.com/sterling/2007/03/sxsw_rant_death.html
======
iamwil
Huh, then maybe in 5 years, you can peddle 'vintage blogging' for that
"blogging experience of the turn of the century that you crave"

You still get vintage software here and there wrapped and ported to modern
platforms, like MUDs over IM or on modern linux distros. The best example I
can think of is the repackaging of 80's nintendo games in a single joystick
you plug into the TV.

------
danielha
With ubiquitous interweaving technologies, it's always been difficult to
clearly categorize the things we have on the web. Blogs as we know it in its
purest form will "die", as Sterling puts it, but this is true for all the
other terminology we assign to the things we do online. It's the beauty of
perpetual evolution.

